# Segate or WD -- 2TB HDD



## boom2709 (Feb 14, 2011)

which one should i buy between these two
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 2TB
Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB (aka the WD20EARS)

..i guess the 64mb cache in WD will give it the headstart but i then i dont know what difference the 7200 and 5400rmp will make

so please suggest..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 14, 2011)

WD green sucks in performance..  go with seagate or WD blue or black..


----------



## Cilus (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya, WD green are basically energy saving drives and run @ 5400 rpm compared to 7200 rpm of the others.
Go with the Seagate one. I'm having one for last 6 months and using it without any issues. Price will be around 4.6-4.7K excluding vat.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

Well i have been using a wd green 1tb hdd and there's no noticeable lag at all.Transfer rates are pretty fast between my green and external wd 1tb my book. For better performance, wd blue is also a good choice.


----------



## paroh (Feb 15, 2011)

Either go with Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 2TB or WD Black series 


Don't go with seagate hybrid storage
Refer my latest post


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...ve-causing-frustration-users.html#post1335219


----------



## boom2709 (Feb 15, 2011)

what about the 64mb cache..what good is that for ??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

hands down go for wdc black....no seagate.
but i should tell you samsung spinpoint f3 is also very good very fast.. 



boom2709 said:


> what about the 64mb cache..what good is that for ??



just google "USE OF HDD CACHE" regarding your query...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2011)

WDC Black ---> pure performance.
       Blue ----> day to day use.
       Green ---> power saver & so should be used as backup or 2nd HDD, using a blue or black as primary drive.

so alternate options are:

WDC Black, Samsung Spinpoint F3.
WDC Blue, Seagate, Samsung F2 Spinpoint.
WDC green, Samsung F2 Eco Green.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

all greens arent 5400rpm. mine is 7200rpm.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

All WD green have intellipower,i.e the spin speeds differ. They stay between 5400rpm-7200rpm and delivers a balanced performance/power consumption. They are no slouchers and give good performance. I have a wd 1tb green with 32mb cache and transfer rates are similar with a seagate 7200.12 drive.


----------



## Arnab boss (Feb 15, 2011)

guys i will b buying a itb hdd tommorow,which one to go for seagate or wd price quoted 

vedant:2550 + and m.d : 2575 +

r the prices ok..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 15, 2011)

^^u talkin about WD 1TB green prices?


----------



## Arnab boss (Feb 15, 2011)

i dont know is it green or blue only 1 tb hdd price they quoted me..


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 15, 2011)

i have a WD green and there isint any real world performance difference in relation to seagate baracuda


----------



## Arnab boss (Feb 15, 2011)

guys waiting for replys..


----------



## Cilus (Feb 15, 2011)

It is the price of Seagate 1 TB HDD


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

purchase WD blue or seagate 1TB.. which ever is available dere.. 
or purchase WD black.. but its cost will be high..


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

Performance Wise :

WD Black > Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 = WD Blue > WD Green = Seagate 5900 RPM drives.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a WD Green 2 TB and although it doesn't give any problem , its surely runs slower and goes to sleep to save energy which is not required by everyone so avoid that. I like it though because my PC runs 24x7 almost and its better to save wastage of energy.


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 7, 2011)

wat hdd should i buy 2Tb seagate or wd.mainly be using for storage as i have 1.5 tb 7200 rpm seagate.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2011)

get seagate 5900RPM green 2TB HDD - should be around ~4k


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> get seagate 5900RPM green 2TB HDD - should be around ~4k





sry 4 highjacking this thread ,i searched  itdepot and itwares   , it ware have lower price but like usual they ignoring my  mail so 

Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD20EARX)

Price:
  4515/
Theitdepot - Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD20EARX)

Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB SATA Desktop Hard Drive (ST2000DL003)
Price:
  4515/-

Theitdepot - Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB SATA Desktop Hard Drive (ST2000DL003)


is price ok and r u sure i should get segate  instead of WD , earlier i always seen people suggesting WD drive

this drive is my Back UP drive [no os or programes-purely for back up

will order 2day or 2morrow online


ty

edit 
currently i have
1 x  WD 250GB  Sata 2
2 x  WD 500GB  Sata 3


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2011)

when it comes to choosing a brand between seagate and WD eveyone has is own personal experience and choices - that's why some recommends WD and other recommend seagate.

here's two link for both WD and Seagate 

WD Caviar Green 2 TB ( WD20EARS) Rs. 4150

Seagate 2TB Green ST2000DL003 Rs. 4050

you can go with whatever brand you like


----------



## mitraark (Oct 9, 2011)

WD Caviar Green 2 TB ( WD20EARS) Rs. 4150

Seagate 2TB Green ST2000DL003 5900RPM Rs. 4050

I have both , and both are working fine for me, over 40TB of data has been Uploaded from my PC in the last 3 months , my PC is turned off only for a few hours in a month , except for the occasional pause in opening after being idle [ I think HDD is stopped when PC is Idle to save power ] both these drives serve as excellent secondary storage devices. *NOT RECOMMENDED* for use as Primary Disk though !!!!


----------

